# Anyone else have 'slow' fallopian tubes?



## pinkladyjune

Hello, 
We have been ttc for 21 months. Conceived after only 2 months, but miscarried at 5-6 wks (not ectopic). Had a laparoscopy & dye in Oct this year, with suspected endometriosis. After lap, consultant said that I actually had lots of adhesions etc, probably caused by undiagnosed infection/PID over many years. 

She said that my tubes are not blocked (dye did go through), but are working 'very slowly'. I am therefore at increased risk of ectopic pregnancy Before op she had said I would have appointment 6 months after lap, but after op she asked us to come back in 3 months. Appointment is in Feb, but I am desperate to know more about what having 'slow' tubes might mean, and what are the prospects?

Anyone else have experience of 'slow' tubes? Any success stories or idea about how likely it is I will get pregnant without IVF or whether there is any other treatment for slow tubes? 

I know consultant will tell me more in Feb, but I am worrying about this and would appreciate any info from anyone else, especially in same situation!
I can't find any info in web about 'slow' tubes - just blocked tubes. 

Many thanks for any replies.


----------



## pinkladyjune

Am I really the only one in this situation?
That makes me very worried and want to cry :cry:

Does anyone have any experience of this? Any advice would be much appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## MissingBubs

Hi hun. No you are not the only one. I have only my left tube remaining and had a HSG in Sept. I get the results tomorrow, but the radiographer did tell me that there was a "delay" due to a swelling at the distal end.

Like you I am desperate for a prognosis and advice, but can not find any anywhere, so you are so not alone.

As soon as I get back tomorrow I will PM you and tell you all that I have been told, because after my 3 month wait I wouldn't want anyone to feel as alone and unsupported as I have.

For what it's worth I have thought about it and presumed it will mean an increased risk of ectopic, therefore extremely close monitoring in early preg. I'm really clueless about possible treatments though. My other thought is IVF (which we would have to fund ourselves as DH has a daughter with a previous partner!).

I'm not sure if this has helped you at all, but I know how heartbreaking it is to be in limbo and have no offers of support or advice.


----------



## TaNasha

I dont knwo anything about slow tubes sorry, but my ovaries were said to be lazy, dont know if that maybe the same kinda thing? 
I eventually for pregnant naturally so there is hope!
Good luck!


----------



## pumpkin86

hey hun I too have a weird pb with my right tube..I don't know if its still there though..cause I had my dye back in July and they also said something about a delay in the distal part although the dye went through..when I asked my doctor he said thats ok..the tube will come back to its normal size by time..so I don't know!..I tried google it but I found nothing..I had a weird miscarriage back in May..it was way too early and before I missed a period and thats what caused the tube pb..since then I didn't fall pregnant..so I'm really confused and worried..


----------



## pinkladyjune

Thanks for all your support, and to Missingbubs for your messages - I don't know how to reply directly, but hope all goes well for you whatever happens
. 
I guess I am just terrified that when we see the consultant in Feb she will say that IVF is the only option. My husband is not (at the moment) keen to go through the trauma of IVF, but he may change his mind if the consultant says that is the only way. 

Just so frustrated because we had a miscarriage so early on and thought that meant that we would get pg again - all our friends thought that too, and now they all have babies and we still don't nearly 2 yrs on... it doesn't help when friends act so shocked when I tell them that I have problems and might not be able to conceive - just makes me feel more broken!

Oh well, thanks again for the messages, and I will wait to see what the consultant says...


----------



## BBgirl

I've had 2 miscarriages and my tubes are normal. So a miscarriage isn't an indication you can't get pregnant again. Did you have a scan when you were pregnant with the ones that miscarried? Because if they were in the uterus that's good news! I met a lady recently when I was in the gynae ward. She had very severe PID and her uterus, bladder etc. were all stuck together. She actually had had 2 healthy babies born while she was in that state, without even knowing she had PID and I've met several ladies who have had an ectopic, had a tube removed and then conceived a healthy pregnancy through the other tube. Never say never! I'm 41 trying for my first. We didn't want to have to go for IVF but it looks like we're headed that way now, I feel like you too, so sad. The good news though is that it doesn't matter what state your tubes are in for IVF to work, it's just down to your age and ovarian function. IVF has a really good success rate, depending on your age. And even if you do decide to go for IVF you still might get pregnant naturally in between cycles on your own cycle. xxx


----------



## pinkladyjune

Thanks BBgirl. Sorry to hear your difficulties. Thanks for your encouraging words - makes me feel more hopeful! 
I found that because we got pregnant very quickly and then miscarried everyone said to me 'oh don't worry you will get pregnant again quickly' - obviously 18 months later we haven't... and people seem to think that just because you got pregnant once then you can't possibly have fertility problems, so they are really shocked when I tell them we are having tests/laparoscopy etc. their shock just makes me feel worse about it all!
I know miscarriage is no sign that we won't conceive again, I think it just almost got our hopes up too early, if you see what I mean! 
I wish you all the best with your ttc - hope all works out for you whether through IVF or not.


----------



## pinkladyjune

Have now had my consultant appointment, and wanted to update in case anyone else is in same situation. 

Basically not good news, laparoscopy showed damage to both tubes and a hydrosalpinx in one (swelling with fluid). The damage is classed as Grade 1 - I think that grade 3 is worst and grade 1 least severe, but I am be wrong about that (please correct me!). 

The dye did indeed spill through both tubes, but very slowly. They said if we had not got pregnant in the 3 month since lap (which we haven't) there is little chance that we will conceive naturally though it is not impossible. IVF is the only option now - there is no other treatment. We will be entitled to 1 try at ivf through NHS, but not until 3 years after we started trying - we have been ttc for nearly 2 years now, so just over a year to wait. 

The fact that we did get pregnant 18 months ago (even before lap which surely must only increase our chances) does give me some hope, but now have been reading about hydosalpinx and see it can cause miscarriage/failure of implantation both naturally and with ivf. Consultant said hydro would have had no impact on my miscarriage and that once egg is implanted in womb the tubes have nothing to do with anything, but now I am not sure I believe him!
Also when I had miscarriage they scanned me early in case of ectopic (I had pain due to an infection) and though they did not think that the pregnany was ectopic (could see 'cyst-like structure' in the womb, and tubes looked clear), they can not be 100% sure, so very worried that that one might have miscarried because it was ectopic. 

Was very, very sad and upset after appointment, but now just hoping that a miracle will happen and in the next year we will fall pregnant naturally - we will be trying very hard! Just worried that even if miracle did happen it might be ectopic or another miscarriage, but I suppose those are always the risks.
In the meantime starting accupuncture to see if that helps or at least just relaxes me.

Thanks to all supportive replies - much appreciated.


----------



## rosababy

pinklady, I'm sorry you have to go through this. :hugs: I had my hsg this morning, and found your post via google...it seems like not all of my dye went through the tubes. Some of it did, but some pooled up where it was not supposed to be. Doc doesn't know why. He's going to do a laprascopy to find out, but other than that, I'm in the dark. He says he THINKS they are clear, but not sure. I have my consultation on Wednesday.

How are things going? Any updates? Are you trying ivf?


----------



## Amber3

Maybe you would be interested to learn about naprotechnology/fertilitycare which is a fertility treatment which focuses specifically on detecting and treating the underlying causes of the infertility. They have really good treatment results even for people with completely blocked tubes. You can google it if interested. 
Best wishes from Amber


----------



## Pussy

Though the post is quite old, I would require inputs on this.

I have fertility issues for the past 3 years. I have undergone blood, urine, harmone tests. All results are normal. My ovulations happen naturally. Then my gynaec advised me to take a laproscopic procedure to check my fallopian tubes flow passage. 
After the prodedure, she confirmed me that the fallopian tubes are not blocked but the spill in the fallopian tubes are very slow. It takes time for the dying fluid to come out of the tubes. For this kind of problem, she advised us to go directly for Ivf procedure. 
I need advice here, Is this really a fallopian tube blockage isssue? can't we solve this problem in iui procedure to get conception instead of going for ivf procedure?


----------

